# 86 535i



## Narbeh07 (Aug 29, 2007)

86 535i present from uncle and want to restore and keep it in the best shape it has some mechanical problems needs a paint job, eblems, probably new seats.


----------



## Narbeh07 (Aug 29, 2007)

Need Some help with some mechanical issues... and cleaning products that work the best


----------



## jimoreno (Jul 18, 2006)

Go here for an abundance of information on this model. I just bought a 1986 535i myself!

Good Luck!

http://www.mye28.com/


----------

